# google play store ????



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if there's a way to update the apps store on a android phone, I can no longer find navionic's or boating usa apps, they were there on my old phone but not on my new one which is the same make and model as old one, any ideas ? thx in advance JON


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> I'm wondering if there's a way to update the apps store on a android phone, I can no longer find navionic's or boating usa apps, they were there on my old phone but not on my new one which is the same make and model as old one, any ideas ? thx in advance JON


Send a PM to KirtH. he works for Navionics.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

In the Google Store, click on "My Apps", every app you ever downloaded will appear.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

^^^thats what I ended up doing after getting a new phone.It(navionics) was taken off playstore for a bit due to "issues", at least that's what I was told by them.I searched and found as KaGee said.Was still there.


----------

